#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  附加檔案大小限制500kb公告

## 狼王白牙

原樂園的附加檔案可以附加最大到 4mb 之大的檔案  數年來皆未調整

由於系統資源有限  故縮小至 500kb

請有需要的會員多使用 *貼圖服務*
並在張貼圖片之前進行壓縮及剪裁

如有大型檔案交流需求者  網路上亦有許多免費資源網站可供使用

----------

